# Xmas cactus



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2007)

I can't kill this one. Everyone who breathes air should therefore be able to grow it.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 23, 2007)

Very nice Eric!

How long have you had it?


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

I need one of those. I need a white blooming one. Last time I checked, I breathe air and I killed one off. Where can I buy a big one of those online? The one I killed was my husband's that he had kept alive for over 20 years... until he turned its care over to me a few years ago. I killed it in no time flat. Seeing your plant reminded me that I wanted to buy another one.


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 23, 2007)

Gorgeous...!!! Eric, you're wrong... I also breathe air and i (nearly) killed it too... we're in the same boat, TheLorax...ity: this plant turns to mush in hot tropical weather... i still have 2 or 3 surviving stems.. i let them 'piggyback' on the medium of my orchids and they thrive... but when i grow them separately, they die...


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 24, 2007)

I too have flowered my Xmas cactus. My favorite the yellow form and the white lacy petal one. They are cool.


Ramon


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 24, 2007)

wow. that yellow sure is nice...


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 24, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> I need one of those....... Where can I buy a big one of those online?


Check locally - you don't want to ship them, let alone a big.

I have one like Eric's & it exploded the last couple of days as well!

Ramon - both pictures are fabulous - very pretty & different!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

Where are they generally sold? I need a white one.


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 24, 2007)

Most any place that sells pointsettias, a GH/florist would probably have a larger selection.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

I keep finding the pink ones. No white ones yet. I'll call around.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 24, 2007)

I found this-
http://www.amazon.com/White-Christmas-Cactus-Zygocactus-8-Hanging/dp/B000UVVBQQ

It's an option if I can't find one at one of the big box stores.


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 24, 2007)

TheLorax said:


> I found this-
> http://www.amazon.com/White-Christmas-Cactus-Zygocactus-8-Hanging/dp/B000UVVBQQ
> 
> It's an option if I can't find one at one of the big box stores.



Sometimes Lowes and Home depot have them.

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2007)

I've had this for years and despite every abuse except insect pest it flowers regularly. I see them in home depot often.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 25, 2007)

I've seen them before at Home Depot and Menards right around Christmas time but not yet this year. I know WalMart has carried them before but I stopped shopping there. I have seen a few pink ones at the grocery store of all places. Hopefully I'll stumble across a white.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 26, 2007)

I got one. It's a tiny little pathetic looking plant but it's pure white. Anyone want to place wagers on how long it takes me to kill it?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2007)

just hang it in the window and leave it alone.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 27, 2007)

It's still sitting on the kitchen counter in a brown paper bag. I need to drill a hole to hang it in the ceiling of a room off the beaten path so he doesn't see it. Fortunately, I think I know where to hang it so that he doesn't see it. We have a couple rooms that he never goes into so it should be safe until I give it to him as a gift.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 27, 2007)

Glad you found one. Don't kill it before you give it to him. Tell him you're sorry about the last one and he should be responsible for the new one.


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm potting it right now. Figured I'd pot it up in Pro Mix. All the better to kill it in I guess. All it has to do is survive about another week and I can assure that will be the very first gift he gets that night. I don't want nothin to do with that thing!


----------

